# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 48



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies and poll for next meet, please tick the options you can make, you can tick more than one, thanks

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50808.0.html

Murtle thanks for the update and J sends hugs back, its amazing how fast time will fly, but glad that things are getting back to normal for you


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Ta Candy for the new thread!!  Love to you xx

Bobble and Struthie good luck for 2morrow!!  From what i've heard e/t is the easy bit!!  Then you have to face the 2WW   Good Luck girls xx

Murtle lovely to see you back. Keeping busy i see xx

Kelly.. ooh migraine again honey, hope you feel better soon !!

Moomin, Sarah and Doods... hope all 6 of you are well!!  (or more!!)

I'm ok here, getting a bit nervous for 2morrow..what if it's not working. Also a bit nervous as i've been getting a lot of cm sorry tmi!! a bit like ovulation!!. Is it possible that you can ovulate this early??  Oh well i'll find out 2morrow.. 

I am looking forward to the 2nd reflex though 2morrow at 4.30..

Love to all  esp Molly for my  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow Starr hoping you get a lovely surprise with lots of lovily follies


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Bobble and Struthie - GOOD LUCK FOR ET TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Moomin - hope you're feeling a bit better and that you managed to get your car fixed ok.

Doods - hope you aren't feeling too sick hun.  I know someone has already mentioned ginger - that's all I know of to help?  I do know that acupuncture can also help as it really helped a friend of mine recently.

Kelly - hope your migraine has well and truely gone now babe.  Where is that AF when you want her  

Starr - good luck tomorrow - sending you   for lots of follies!!!

Big hello to Julie, Holly, Lilly, Jodi, Rachel, Jilly, Erica and anyone I've missed (sorry!)

It was my first day stimming today and I feel better already - I find I get really moody and cranky whilst downregging so count down the days till I can start my FSH injections!  They've put me on a higher dose this time so hopefully it won't take me the 13 days it took me last time to get to trigger day.

Had a mini crisis last night, our 5 month old kitten got stuck up our neighbours big tree!!!  It was up there for 4 hours just mournfully wailing and we had to go around knocking on neighbours doors to find someone with a ladder.  Got to wonder why it climbed up there if it couldn't get down!!!  Finally got it down about 10pm last night and its now running around again as if nothing ever happened!

Anyway, hope everyone has a lovely weekend, we're off to 2 BBQ's!

Love Jo x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Starr    I was like that too!

Well we're off at 10am,so may not get back on until later,will borrow ds's laptop!
The embies are now called Bert and Ernie! 
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Great pics Julie - and your dp is a bit of alright!
Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy - Thank you for the new thread   hope you & J are ok.
Starr -   for your scan today   
JED - Glad you're feeling better now stimming has started   
Bobble -      for et today.
Kelly - Hope the migraine has gone   & hope the weekend goes as well as it can   
Struthie -    here's to a smooth transfer for Bert & Ernie!
Julie - Morning fruit bat, hope you're feeling better today   Fab photos in your gallery, tasty DP & gorgeous looking girls from the thread    Great for me to put faces to names (although not real ones   )

  Moomin, Molly, Doods, Sarah, Lilly, Holly, Kj, Murtle, Catwoman, VIL & everyone else.

Happy Friday.............................the weekend is almost here   

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I second that clapping Erika, i adore weekends, thouight it woudln't make a difference when I gave up working, but boy does it !!! Roll on 6.30pm, we are both good thank you  have you got an idea when you might do ICSI ? sorry I am a  bit behond on everyones progress

Starr ..... we need news    

Molly I am so crap and huge apologises for not messaging you, u know I think about you heaps though  

Julie, thanks for the pictures 

Oh Jo, bless you little cat, what a worry

Have you all voted re best date for meet yet ??


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

PS Murtle any chnace you might be able to make this one, you can't hide from us forever xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Starr-just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow hunny,keep us posted    

Bobble & Struthie-hope your both ok      

Jo-your poor little kitty,I am dead jealous though I really want a cat   Oliver has a bit of an allergy and so has my sis so she would kill me if I got one  Might just get one anyway and pretend its someone elses when she comes round  glad to hera you feel abit better now your stimming!!

Huge hugs for all you lovlies,have a lovely w/e 

Well my migraine has well and truly gone,I have a bit of a problem though! I cant stop eating,literally  Michael had a piece of cake in his hand yesterday and he was chatting away while it was ther in his hand,it was saying "KELLY,EAT ME,YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO" so I did   oh yeah and I cant stop crying  its driving me mad,I will be terrible on Monday when we go to the crematorium to take some flowers for michaels dad.I have bought a lovely card to write in to leave there with the flower but every time I look at it I start   I am such a wuss!!!

Anywho must dash

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - Cake sounded lovely even though it wasn't yours   You will be emotional, it was my dads anniversary on Monday, 15 years & it still hurts like hell   my thoughts are with you.

Candy - I think you do really well to keep up as much as you do   Glad all is well with you &  the weekend is so very nearly here. Not sure when I'll be doing my IVF/ICSI cycle   I go into hospital Monday for the loop following my abnormal smear & have been told I've got to wear towels & no  for 6 weeks so that will wipe out March & April really. Hope to start the ball rolling again in May, would like to think I could be d/r in May but that depends on   following my tx, it will more than likely be June   I'd do it now if I could but can't until I get the all clear   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Erica-thanks hunny   back at ya!! Really hoping all goes well on Monday for you sweetie. And hopefully the aftermath wont be nearly as bad as they say   I hate sanitary towels,feels like being back at school when I started my period age 10  

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - I was 11   I haven't worn towels since my early teens   & am dreading it but at least they have improved & got smaller over the last 20 years. It used to be like walking round with a pack of cotton wool between your legs which which went from your belly button all the way round to the top of your   Gross!

Jo -       one day at a time sweetness, small steps. Hurry back to us, when you feel ready.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Jilly

How are you doing Hun?  Miss your banter with Erica!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wishing you all the best Jilly for your appointment with your consultant, hope he agrees with what you would like to do, keep us posted as to how you get on, even if it is by PM.  We do miss you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I'm about to have my initial consultation in April and i just thought i could join you in chat?

I hope your all well and wish you all the best luck on the world.

I had a little question, i did mention it in chat one night but the ladies there took the mickey!!  Both my partner and myself are really nervous about out HIV and Hep b and c test.  Now, i don't have a reason to be worried but i just keep thinking with all this bad luck I'm bound to have something else bad thrown at me...did anyone else feel alittle apprehensive about these tests or am i being daft?

Well, i look forward to getting to know you all!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Just a quickie as i'm off to reflex soon..........

Got really good news 12 follies 8 of which are 12mm and over and the rest under 10. Doc was really pleased. Got to go back on mon and they are thinking weds or thurs for the e/c  ooh reallt soon !!  

Feeling really positive now    Thanks all for your kind words.

Will get back later with personals 
xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Wow Starr! FANTASTIC news hun.   Good luck for next week - it's looking GOOD!    

 for Kelly for feeling down.... x

 to Candy, Julie, Erica, Murtle, Lily, Jo, Jed, Moomin, Doods & Sarah.

 to Jillypoping-in. We miss you and look forward to Having you back SOON! Good luck with your plans....x

Struthie, Bobble - any news? Thinking of you both.     

Misky     hope EC went well.

Holly - how was appt? Thinking of you, too. 

 to you all,
Love Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - Glad all is going well for you, can't believe you could be having egg collection next week, that has come round really quick.  Sending you lots of      

Molly - Hope you are ok Hun?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Bendybird - Hello   & welcome aboard. I think we all feel a little apprehensive at first it's because it's new & intrusive & the start of a rollercoaster ride of emotion. You'll be fine    don't worry.
Molly -     
Starr -   12 follies that's fantastic you must be so chuffed  
Moomin - You might think Poops is quiet   but I haven't noticed any difference   Have you tried ginger biscuits yet? 
Jilly -   from me & my mate Jo for any Villa comment. I texted her earlier & she's doing well.

Right time to say    ladies. Wishing you all a great weekend. Not sure when I'll be back, depends when I return to work after Mondays tx. Take care everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - Good luck for Monday, will be thinking of you


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

lovely ladies.

Just thought I would catch up before I leave work for the weekend.

Kelly ~ Hope you are feeling better hon and   for the weekend. Did   at you stealing Michaels cake though. Hopefully the tearyness is a sign that the   is on her way.

Erica ~ Good luck on Monday hon, we will all be thinking about you   .

Jilly ~ Good to see you on hon and hope the consultant appointment goes well.

Bendybird ~ DP and I had irrational worries about the HIV and HEP tests too, but all will be fine so try not to worry.

Starr ~ Great news follie  . Glad you are feeling more   now. Try to stay that way as it really helps.

Molly ~   back at ya hon.

Jed ~ Great news that you are stimming now. Silly little   sounds gorgeous.

Struthie and Booble sending lots of     to your precious cargo.

Big   to Candy, Molly, Lilly, Judy, Jodi, Misky, Moomin, Shazia, Sarah and anyone I've forgotten.

Have a good weekend,

D x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Transfer went fine,was easier than last time,and since coming home I have been in bed! 
The embryos,were one 2 cell and one 4 cell,so its just fingers crossed now.They didn't tell us the grade this time. 

I'm nervous that it will fail again,but we can only try and try again if need be. 
But I am hoping Bert and Ernie stay for the duration this time. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Struthie - both me and DH have got everything crossed for you.  When are you due to test?  

Make sure you take it easy the next couple of weeks, 

Sending loads of love to you

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Bendy-you found us then hunny  your in the right place  and in answer to your question "yes" I was really anxious on those results,not because either of us has been naughty but just cos I had a previous relationship etc...It will be fine hunny  welocme to the thread

Starr-fab news on your lovlie foliies,cant believe how fast its moving now   

Jilly-glad the break has done you good-missed ya  

Struthie-fab news on your e/t,we are all here for you  

BIG HUGS TO ALL

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi ya Kelly

How are you feeling today?

We keep thinking about you and Michael, hope all will be ok for you both.      

Love to you both

Moomin and Mr Moomin

xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Sorry I have been AWOL for the past couple of days, PC problems caused by inserting a bluetooth adapter   I know where I would love to insert it when I return it to the shop tomorrow 

Struthie – Good to see Bert and Ernie are on board safely! Good luck for the next couple of weeks   We are here for you so feel free to vent!

Kellydallard -  I hope you are feeling better today. Hugs to help you get through the weekend  

JED – Good luck with the stimming. Hope your kitty is OK  


Bendybird – Grate name! Welcome and try not to worry about the tests to much!  

Star – Great news from scan!   

Bobble – How are you? Hope all went well  

Misky - How did things go?  

Moomin05 - I hope the sickness is not to bad  

ERIKA -   Hope you are OK.

Doods28 - How are you doing?


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF    *​
*  Special luv'n'hugs    *​
Holly -  
Jodsterrun - 
Jo9 -  
Judy620 -  ​
*  IVF Graduates    *​
Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05 ?? 
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher born 12th Jan 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006  

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06

KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

CathyA - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06

Abby Carter - BFP EDD 28th August 2006 
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   
Shazia - BFP Feb 15th Stay put little one  
Doods28 - BFP Feb Stat put little one  
Moomin05 - BFP Feb Stay put little one  
Sarahjj - BFP March Stay put little one(s)  
​
* IVF Students   *​


Struthie - 

Bobble - 

Misky - 

Star - 

JED - stimming 

Aliso1 - stimming, E/C Tuesday 21st March 

Kellydallard - D/R  ​
*  IVF Recruits    *​
Liz - FET in Jan 
Mez - On the waiting list 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Aliso1 - ivf screening 26th Jan
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
JED - 2nd IVF March 2006
Linds - Egg Share IVF March/April 
Rachel B - IVF April/May
ERIKA - IVF April/May
Bendybird - Starting IVF soon
TessaF - Starting IVF soon​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out    *​

Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Jillypops 
**********​


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Just a quickie...Will catch up later...

ET went well, very straightforward.

I have 2 cell grade 2-3
3 cell grade 3.

Bit upset about the grades as I know I would have had more chance with grade 1,s.

Anyway they wouldnt have put them back if they thought I would not have a chance.
Positive thoughts.

Good luck to everyone,I will catch up later.

Bobble x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Bobble - Glad ET went smoothly. Good luck for your 2ww  

Struthie - Glad ET went well for you too. Good luck for your 2ww   Sending Bert & Ernie sticky vibes   

Lilly - thanks for updating the list. Still can't believe my name is finally on the BFPs!!

Moomin - hope you are doing OK  

Kelly - hope you are doing OK  

Hi Doods  

Erica - good luck for Monday. Hope you are OK  

Starr - great news on the follies. Good luck for Monday   

Hi Molly  

Welcome to Bendybird   Good luck with the tests and starting treatment. I think everyone feels anxious about this  

Hi Jilly   Good luck with your consultants appointment. Not too long to go.  

Hi Julie  

Jo - hope you are OK  

 everyone else
love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girls

Starr - Fab news on you follies.  Sending you loads of        for next week.

Struthie - Really glad et went well for you.  Make sure you take it easy, sending loads of        to Bert and Ernie!!

Bobble - you've got the right idea hun, stay positive.  Look after yourself.

Erica - loads of luck for your tx on Monday.  Hope you are having a sausage fest this weekend!!  

Much love to everyone else... hope you are having a fab weekend.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Blimey where is everyone today?  Can't believe it is 4.30pm and I am the first to post for today!!!!

Starr - Good luck for this week     

Struthie - How are you doing?    

Boobles - Hope you are ok to?    

Misky - How did egg collection go?    

Kelly - How are you feeling Hun?       

Erica - Best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.     

Lily - Thanks for updating the list - it is dead weird seeing my name on the BFP list!

Bendybird - Good luck for your tx?  Where are you having your tx?

Doods - How are you feeling?

Shazia - How are you getting on?

Sarahjj - has it sunk in yet for you?  When is your first scan?

Holly -Hope you will be around soon as we are all dying to know how you got on at your appointment last week.  Hopefully it won't be too much longer until your computer arrives from the UK.  Missing you hun!   

Big    to everyone else that  I have missed.

Went to see my GP on Friday to tell her the good news and had a massive hug from her, she was really pleased for us.  She has also given me a prescription for my cyclogest, enough for the next 5 weeks or so, that will save us money.  The midwife is meant to be ringing me tomorrow... not long now until our scan, will be glad once we have had it and will know that all is ok and of course how many there are.  

Enjoy the rest of your weekend, got to go and do some ironing, but really can't be   , as I feel shattered today.... ho hum

  to you all

Moomin
xxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Girls have been keeping up with the thread but been a bit AWOL with posting.

Just a quick question on 4 of stimms anybody else feel really tired when stimming?

Ali


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Ali - I always felt exhausted whilst downregging but generally perked up a bit once I started stimming. The drugs effect everyone differently so don't worry about it. Best of luck with this cycle.  

Starr - Fantastic follie count - must have been my follie dance  

Bobble - my clinic always tell us not to worry about the embie grading as it means very little. They have known ladies with grade 1 embies and perfect womb linings (like me) not get pg whilst ladies with grade 2-3 embies succeed and go on to deliver perfect and healthy babies. So you just can't tell. I hope and pray that these 2 will stick    

Struthie -          for Bert & Ernie

Erica - Good luck for tomorrow  

Kelly - hope   has shown her ugly face this weekend. Seems really weird saying that but you know what I mean  

Misky - Any news. I hope ec went according to plan

Did everyone get tons of snow today?  I'm granny sitting for DHs nan this week in Yorkshire and we've had masses. Great stuff - usually only get rain in Wales!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

It's meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Hi ya girlie's... sorry its been soooooooooo long...
just got two Min's to pop in to say hi to everyone who remembers me... 

Kaden and Harley are doing fantastic...they have doubled in size and keeping me so busy!!! they are like chalk and cheese, am trying to download pics of them but am crap on the PC 

BOBS my old pal who helped me through my IVF at last you have got through all of your nightmares of  prev attempt, work, moving etc to be giving it another shot... i have everything crossed for you and will be thinking of you on your    GO BOBBLE GO BOBBLE!!                                  

SRUTHIE.... grab a bit of the good luck stuff happening above cos i am praying this is your turn hun!!! you are one special woman too and i am crossing anything i possibly can!!!  good luck!! 

love  to CANDY, STARR,THE WONDERFULL MURTLE   and all you girls in what ever stage of treatment...believe in it....it can work (coming from an old iui girl who was going to give up   )
I hope to get my laptop fixed soon so i will be able to post a little more than i do... have not forgotton you all and your support 
all my love to everyone a now slimmer JELLYHEAD (Jayne ) XXXXXXXX


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello Jelly 

How lovely to hear from you! I am grabbing some of that good luck,lets hope it works,thank you for your kind words.
Would love to see some pics of your boys,you can always email them to me and I will post them for you,pm me xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks for so many of you who put my mind at rest a bit and have told me they too had worries about HEP and HIV..... 

Will catch up with you all soon,

Bendybird.x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie..

E/C is on weds......  ooh really quick.. got 8/9 good size follie on the left plus a few samller ones and 2 on the right!!  A bit wierd how one side's done so much better than the other..  doc says it might have to do with my fibriod op.

Still feeling really positive and hopeful and a bit scared.

Sorry for the me post love to all

Starr xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Starr,I had 7 follies on one side and two on the other and got 8 eggs,so good luck to you xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies, 

I feel a bit guilty that I have not followed up on what is happening with you all. Thank you so much for asking how I am, and I have to say Lily, you are very on to it to have me on the list already! 

Well... I had egg collection on Friday. Was in pain and had to take pain killers on Saturday - which I never do! Went off to work over the weekend and then went in for Egg Transplant this a.m. Two grade 1 eggs put in. 6 have been frozen. So now, have today and tomorrow off. Am trying to stay warm, eat lots of red foods and generally chill (after I have written a couple of reports for work tomorrow!). DH has been great. I am looking forward to this time, not least so that I do not have someone poking round with my nether regions for a while. I am sure I am bruised down there! But to imagine for a while, as well. So am now officially on my 2WW! 

To the lady who thought she was ovulating (sorry, I cannot recall your name) - I did too, it was that I was hyperstimmulating, hence having to go down this road. I hope it is something like that for you and not that you have O'd early. 

All the best to everyone, take care
M x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Misky - good luck for your 2ww    

Starr - great news on the follies. Good luck for Wednesday    

Moomin - hope you are doing OK. My appointment is next Friday  

Good luck for those of you on the 2ww - Struthie, Bobble   

love to everyone  
Sarahjj
xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Starr - Good luck for EC on Wed!!!

Ali - I'm tired whilst stimming too - my acupuncturist has advised that I take time off work to rest but I have started a new job and haven't got the holidays unfortunately.  GUess it will just have to be lots of early nights instead.

Misky - Good luck for your 2ww hon!  Hope it goes fast for you and that you get a big fat BFP!

Julie - hope you are ok?

Holly - how are you going hun?  Have you had your specialist appt yet?

Jodi - how are you too? Are you still taking time out from tx after your last FET or have you got plans to start again soon?

Kelly - how's your downregging going and has AF showed up yet?

Not much news from me, am on day 5 stimming and have my first scan tomorrow.  I'm hoping it shows up lots of lovely follies!  Will keep you posted.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love Jo xx

PS: does anyone know how to delete an old ticker?


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wanted to wish Starr all the best for EC tomorrow. I'll wear my lucky necklace specially for you!

          

KJ - hope the course is going well. Thinking of you!

Holly - hope your first meeting with the NZ con went well and you heard what you wanted to.  

Hi to everyone else  . Come on girls  - lets have a few of you over on the twinnie thread real soon!

My little wrigglers - Ronnie and Donnie are both great - lots of high kicking! I'm starting to look like a barage balloon, although the middy says I've got a neat little bump - all at the front (boys?). Doesn't feel at all neat or little!

Much love and tons of luck to you all,

Cathy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Cant stay long cos my eyes are killing me while I look at the screen    think I have got another delightful migraine coming  thanks to all of you lovlies that have been asking after me and telling af to get a wriggle on,must have helped cos I am sure I am getting af pains  BRING IT ON
!!!

Moomin-Wow only 3 days left till your scan,are you thinking it might be twins that would be so nice,will be thinking about you loads,cant wait to hear good news  I am not feeling too bad just bored of d/r now and just want af to come  ah well!!

Starr-will be thinking of you loads tomorrow chick,everythings crossed this end    

Misky-dont worry about not keeping up,I always found that a problem at first,good luck with this cycle hunny  

Cathy-lovely to "see" you,think its about time we saw some big bump pics 

Jo-loads of luck for your scan tomorrow sweetie.If you want to delete your ticker,go to forum profile and delte your ticker info at the bottom,hope that helped

Sarah-how are you hunny?

Struthie-hope you ok sweetie,taking it easy??

Bendy-stick with us darlin,you will be fine.


Big hello to all you other lovlies,catch up this week 

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

lovely ladies!

How are you all today?

Sorry I didn't get on yesterday, but was feeling a bit   so took the afternoon off work.

Erica ~ Hope your tx went well yesterday and you are feeling ok hon    

Struthie, Bobble and Misky ~ hope you all have your feet up and are being treated like princesses by your Dhs. Sending lots of     vibes.

Starr ~ Good luck for tomorrow hon    .

Kelly ~ Hope the   is on her way so that you can get on to bigger and better things. Hope the migraine goes easy on you hon.

Shazia   hope you are ok hon.

Moomin and sarah hope you are both ok and not too  

Holly  miss you hon, hope your appointment went well.

Big   and   to Sair, Lilly, Murtle, Petal, Julie, Candy, Bendybird, Cathy, Molly, Jed, Jo, Judy, Jodi, Jelly, Ali and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Afternoon all,

I thought I would pop on and catch up while I have a few minutes spare.......

Bobble - I am glad to hear that your E/T went well. How are you doing now? 

Sarahjj & Moomin05 - It is the best part of doing the list, when you get to move someone on to the bfp part 

Aliso1 - Good to see you posting 

Murtle - How are you? We have lots of snow to bye the way 

Jellyhead - It is good to hear from you! 

Misky - How are you doing? Not overdoing it with those reports I hope 

JED - Hope scan went well today 
OH the ticker.....Go to profile tab at the top of the page.......then forum profile information in the options to the left of the screen......you will see the link in the " signature" box......just delete it and it will be gone!

CathyA - Nice to hear from you and the bump  

Kellydallard - I hope you are feeling OK  Migraine are nasty things.

Star - *  Good luck for e/c tomorrow  *


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hiya 

Just popped on to wish Starr lots of luck for e/c today   

Bobble - how are you coping - gone as mad as me yet?    

Love to all xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your egg collection today.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr been thinking of you all morning, hoping they get some real beautites, take it easy sweetie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Forgot to say Starr, I had one side that produced much better than the other, think it must be common, C x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin -     for your scan on Friday, bet you can't wait.
Doods - Lots of       for your scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news.
Misky/Bobble/Struthie -          
Kelly - Hope it was   pains so that you can move on with tx.
Sarah - How are you feeling, besides being on   
Murtle - Hope you had fun granny sitting   
Starr -        for ec today, can't wait to hear your news.
Lilly -   hope your computer is sorted now.
Sair -  haven't found a way around my sausage famine.......although DF has come up with a couple of suggestions     
JED -    hope your scan went well yesterday.
Candy -    to you & Jacob & yes I also had one side that produced far more eggs than the other.
 Lilly, Ali, Bendy & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

hello lovelies
Just wanted to say a big  for all of your messages & good luck wishes for Monday. I feel very special (& not just needs Jilly   ) & really do appreciate you all thinking of me. Special loves    to Jilly, Julie & Caroline for text messages.

I feel fine & am just glad it's all over. It wasn't the most pleasant experience, not in a painful way more degrading & uncomfortable. My appt was 9.45am & I went in at 11.20am, the time in the waiting room seemed to go on forever. I get the results in 4 weeks & then have to go back to Colposcopy for a smear in 6 months & then yearly ones with my GP. I've got period type pains but very little bleeding   so I'm happy about that.

It was DF's   what a treat I kept telling him!! He stood next to me, holding my hand. I was hoping he'd distract me by chatting but instead he gazed out of the window inbetween glances at the colour screen which I was blocking out. Guess he'e seen more of me than most men do of their partners   poor love. Told him I wouldn't be doing it for him every birthday   & will have to think of something new for next year!! 

Loving the big pants & sanitary towel experience.................I've got wings   

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - Glad it all went well for you...... glad you've got wings!!!!!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Erica I'm so glad to hear that all went well and to 'see' you back. Hopefully you won't need the   for too long! Was thinking about you at the weekend when I saw a 'Hot Sausage' van. If it makes you feel any better I haven't had any sausage for 8 weeks! Hoping that might change after tomorrow though   .

Struthie, Bobble and Misky - how are you bearing up? Sending lots of     to you all.

Starr just to let you know I'm thinking of you and sending you    .

Big   to Candy, Lilly, Kelly, Moomin, Shazia, Sarah, Jilly, Murtle, Petal and everyone else.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica-so glad thats done with for you hunny   (I believe I can fly)  

Starr-hope all has gone well sweetie


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

ERIKA - I am glad to hear that all went well


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Starr, hope e/c went well today and you are resting as comfortably as possible at home

M x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All.....

Well we got 9 eggs, and the call this morning said that 7 were ok to use. 4 have fertilized so hopefully we have 2 for now and 2 for 'later'. I am a bit worried that when we go in tommorow things may have changed but am trying to be positive    

I was suprised at how sore and uncomfortable i was yesterday ( and a bit today!!) I don't think i'd thought about the actual mechanics of getting my eggies out. It all got a bit much and on the aneasthetic table i burst into tears about how unfair this all is!!  

Thankyou all so much for the lovely messages (and txt!) I'm really not sure i would have got this far without you lovely ladies and your support.

I'll be back later with some personals when i've caught up!!

Lots of love and  
Starr xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Starr and yes it is all unfair!
Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods -   for your scan today, can't wait to hear all about it. Naughty girl   for teasing me with "hot sausage" thoughts   
Moomin - Just one more sleep hunny    will be thinking of you tomorrow.
Kelly - "I believe I can touch the sky"   hope you're ok, any news on   
Struthie/Bobble/Misky - Hope you're all feeling ok on your    
Lilly - Thank you,   how are you?
Starr - Wohoo.................................4 embies     great news & everything crossed for et tomorrow.
Jillypops - In case you look in          

   to Jess, Kj, Holly, Aliday, Rachel, Candy, Lilly, Caroline & everyone else, hope you have a lovely day.

Erica.xx


Hello   JED, Candy, Ali, Sair, Murtle, Sarah


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just wanted to pop on and wish Doods loads of luck for the scan today, looking forward to hearing good news hun.

Moomin only one more day to go, hope all goes well hun, and you are feeling ok.

Kelly any sign yet sweetie?     

Erika glad to hear that your colposcopy went well, I had that about 4 years ago and have not had any problems since so hope its the same for you  

Starr well done hun on the e/c and best of luck for transfer sweetie  

Struthie so glad alll went well for you and you are now well into your 2ww. Hope its not dragging too much and you are taking it easy. Lots of luck hun.

Jillypoo hope ur ok, realy missing you sweetpea, come on back to us    

Holly heard about Mr CLaws, so happy he is back with you now, must have been awful for you sweetie. Thinking of you and hope ur ok xxx

Hey to Catwoman, Jess, Molly, Manda, KJ, Julie, CK, Lilly, Rachel and all I have not mentioned.

All good here, nausea miraculously disappeared  last Sunday so stopped tabs straight away and it hasn't come back!! Was then a bit worried that symptoms had gone so went for a scan at local hospital and all is fine which was a relief. Have got final scan at Woking tomorrow and then assume will be discharged from there. Feel quite sad about it as they have all been so lovely and at the end of the day got me where I am now, so shall be a bit of a wrench i think.   

xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi ya

Wish my nausea would just disappear - have felt horrendous this week, have come friends with toilet bowl (sorry if TMI), have completely lost my appetite and trying to keep my fluid intake up, and I am oh so tired!

If things don't improve might make an appointment to see my GP as it is affecting my work to, had to come home at 10.30 today as I felt so ill

Will post on Saturday the results of the scan as I have to go straight back to work after, as I am working until 10pm

Gonna try and have some crackers for lunch now

Moomin


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Moomin if you are really suffering I would def recommend going to gp as there is a lot of very safe medication thats works and believe me it makes such a difference to feel normal again. Hopefully will get better on its own but if not don't suffer honey xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey all 

Will try and catch up..

Oh Moomin poor you.. i know it dosen't help but nausea/sickness is a good sign. Good luck 2morrow... as i said on the friends thread i'm guessing 2 bubbsa xx

Shazia glad you are feeling better honey xx

Struthie 1 week in to the 2ww... you're sounding really  . Don;t forget to take it easy too xx

Doods hope the scan went well xx

Misky another one in to the 2ww how are you feeling...??

I think i've replied to everyone else on the 'friends' thread.. sorry if i've missed you xx

Got e/t tommorow at 9.15  not sure if i'll be back on for the next few days.. gonna try and stay in bed... does sofa and duvet count..?? Feeling positive and hopeful ( and a bit sore too..

Got a quick Q
My doc has said no nuts and tropical fruit as they can cause spasms and expel the embies... i'm confused i thought pineapple juice and brazil nuts were good for you as they have selenium!! Any idea

Love to all 

Starr xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Not sure about the nut question Starr but just wanted to send you heaps of good wishes for tomorrow.
If ur able to I would have complete bed rest for the first three days, I stayed in bed during the day and then lay on the sofa in the evenings......hope that helps xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr good luck for tomorrow will thinking of you

not sure about your question didn't drink pineapple juice or eat nuts and I still got a BFP.  I didn't stay in bed at all but did lounge around on the sofa all day watching day time TV

Sending lots of


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well I have got yet another migraine,getting really pi$$ed off with them now  its really weird at the mo as dh is off with a bad shoulder(he is doing my head in) went shopping for some preesies for Olivers b'day this morning and also decided to buy a HPT just incase,cos still no sign of af   as expected it was BFN!! Ho hun worth a try,just feeling pants lately and to top it all off,the one time I cant really start looking at jobs a perfect one has come up for a sales negotiator in an estate agents near us   happy bunny I am not.Speaking of bunnies,the last 2 (unexpected arrivals) that our super fertile rabbits had -1 is blind  so no one will want it,think I am gonna do a crafty and take both of them to the RSPCA and say I found them in a box anywho

Starr-fab news on your lovely embies hunny,loads of luck      

Moomin-me and michael were in Jessops today and they have got loads of MOOMIN mugs in the china dept    thought of you!! Good luck tomorrow 

Misky-you ok hunny,when do you test??  

Struthie-how are you coping sweetie?    

Shazia-dont be sad hunny,all the fun starts here,just think you will have a lovely bundle to look after in a few months   


Big hello's to Jo, Sarah,Sarahjj,Molly,Candy,Erica and all you other lovlies!!

Kelly x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Starr - congratulations on the embies - good luck for tomorrow      

Kelly - hope you are OK    Hope AF stops messing you around soon  

Doods - hope the scan went well. 

Moomin - good luck for your scan tomorrow     Hope you are feeling better  

love to everyone else
Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lets hope the embies keep on going an dyou have some beautities to choose from Starr, i was very uncomfortable afterwards and if i am honest I was for several weeks, but then I think cycolgest didn't help, have everything crossed x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - Good luck for today - thinking of you

Shazia - I have made an appointment to see my GP this morning as feel like pants, got no appetite and have lost 6lbs in weight in the last week, so a bit concerned.

Morning to everyone else!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the good luck vibes for yesterday - they must have worked (well them and the orange knickers) because we saw one lovely little bean with a flickering heartbeat! The consultant said it was 'perfect'. I think it is beginning to sink in for DP and I now, but still don't know when I will totally relax. Just got to aim for 12 weeks now.

Moomin hope your scan goes well today honey    . Sorry to hear about the ms, but hopefully it's a good sign. I've been nibbling on crystallised ginger to help mine and it has made a big difference.

Starr well done on those 4 lovely embies. Good luck for the transfer today. I lay on the sofa with the duvet for the first few days after et and had dp at my beck and call   . I ate 2 brazil nuts most days in the 2ww and had pineapple juice in the second half (forgot before that).

Sarah how are you doing honey?

Shazia glad to hear that your ms has settled down and all is well with your bubba. I was dicharged from my clinic after my scan yesterday, but he told me to get the midwife to put me under him (for the birth??) so hopefully you won't really be cutting the apron strings!

Erica how are you? Hope you are feeling better and flying high   .

Kelly sorry about the migraines and the BFN hon - here is a   dance to speed her on her way so that you can start stimming.

        

Strength to Struthie, Misky and Bobble    

Big   to Lilly, Candy, Holly, Molly, Jilly, Jo, Jed, Sair, Judy and anyone I've missed.  

D x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

ladies!

Can I join in please?  I've been on the IUI thread for the past few months and was told yesterday that IVF would give us our best chance of conceiving as I have just been diagnosed and treated for endo.  I am due to start first cycle in three weeks and am a bit nervous but excited too!!

  to everyone!

x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning Tessa,

Welcome to the thread. we are a lovely bunch really ,if not abit mad too    good luck with your 1st go and any questions you have just shout up!!

Moomin-good luck sweetie,will be looking forward to that text 

Starr-thinking of you today hunny  

Doods-fantastic news on bubs hunny,well done  

Well dont want to tempt fate by typing it but what the hey!!Think af is on her way(sorry if tmi) when i wiped this morning there was a tiny bit of blood so I am really hoping af shows her ugly self v soon

Love to all,have a fab weekend 

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr -        for et today, feet up next week remember!
Shazia - Thanks hun, glad nausea has eased off for you   & 8 weeks now..........wow!
Catwoman -    for your appt today, hope you get the answers you want & come out really   
Candy -   love to you, cuddles to J.
Sarah -   how are you doing?
Moomin -      for your scan today. Sorry to hear you're feeling so poorly & yes I think you are right to see your GP & get something to help you. 
Doods - Scan must have been fantastic   & now you know it's for real! Take it easy &  I'm lovin' my wings!
Tessa -     & welcome aboard. It's a great place to be, the girls are just the best, supportive through good & bad & full of information. Wishing you lots of luck with IVF.
Kelly - Hope it is   for you.

Hi   everyone else, hope you're ok & looking forward to the weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wanted to wish Starr all the best for today. I expect you're already on the sofa by now with those little embies snuggling down. I ate lots of fresh pineapple and pistachio nuts during my 2ww - just what i fancied really!

Moomin - oooohhh - hoping we'll see you on the twinnie thread real soon! Its such an important source of useful information - don't know what I'd do without it! Re the sicky thing - go see the GP or the middy - there is a lot you can do to help without hurting the beans. They reckon you're more likely to get the all day all night sickness with twinnies cos of the very high hormone levels and they would rather give you some medicine than have you get dehydrated and all wrinkly! (Don't suppose it s the right time to say that I haven't been sicky at all! - but i have had some very impressive migranes - don't know which is worse!)

There are some piccies of Ronnie & Donnie in my photo album if you're interested. They should be in the Commonwealth Games gymnastics team - never knew my tum could get into such weird shapes!

Much love and   to all,

CAthy


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome ladies - just trying to get to know who everyone is before personals !

Kelly sending    to help old  on her way

x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well just got back from my GP, as she congratulated me on the sickness!!!  Thanks Doc! She didn't want to give me anything just yet, just eat little and often, and suggested the travel wrist bands,so got them on now and I do believe I don't feel quite so bad now.  She also said that it could be a sign of twins - thanks!!!  To be honest don't care what we have as long as we see a strong heart beat or two tonight when we go for the scan.

Right off to go and get something to nibble on, oh and to top it all off I have also got bloody thrush!!!!!

But I am still smiling!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cathy - Great pics    & very clear, all looks perfect.
Moomin - Of course you are still   lots of luck for later.

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Star – I am glad to read that you got through the e/c ok. The whole “unfair” thing hit me at the same time, I had not really felt that way until I was on the table to. I hope E/T went smoothly and toy are now resting up  

ERIKA – I am fine thanx  

Shazia – How was your scan today?  

Doods28 – Great news from your scan  

Tessa – Welcome and good luck with your tx  

Kellydallard – Is there any progress on  

Moomin05 – How did the scan go  

Struthie - How are you feeling?  

Hi to everyone else, have a great weekend all


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Still trying t figure out where I belong - not quite cut my ties with the other thread yet. 

Kelly - I am really sorry to hear that you are feeling poo! I hope it passes soon, but it seems you have been at a bit of a low ebb health wise for a while. Wishing you well and hoping that it is AF showing her ugly face for you today. Thank you for your kind thoughts!

Starr - I was really sore as well after E/C and to be honest -still am after a week. I did have 29 eggs collected tho as hyper stimme'd, so hopefully it does not last so long for you. All the very best for E/T today. I came home and lay on the couch. Was only able to take the first two days off, but relaxed for both as much as I could. Fingers crossed for you sweets!! Oh, and I was not told about tropical fruits or Brazil nuts either - and hope it is not true as I have been chomping on pineapple all afternoon. 

Erika - Thank you for your lovely thoughts! I hope you too are doing well! 

Doods - Wonderful news on your scan. Does it feel like you can breath now? I do wish you all the very best for the next 7 months!

Moomin - Thanks for organising the meet. Especially when you are feeling so rotten! Wishing you all the very best for the scan this evening and one heart beat or two - I hope they are strong and clear! I also hope that the wrist bands do the trick and you can start to feel back on form in no time. 

Cathy - I laughed out loud at images of a tummy doing back flips. Action is a good sign tho I am guessing and I hope you are getting some sleep to make up for all the activity. 

Struthie and Bobbles - how are you my fallow 2WW'ers? I am OK at this point. Feeling positive and determined not to start feeling down, although I am quite emotional. The questions constantly is in your thoughts tho ah! Have decided that I am not going to test until Wednesday week. I am happy with that and have not even had the desire to purchase a HPT yet. We'll see.

I apologise for anyone I have missed. Sorry, I am still learning who is who on this tread. It is nice to have met some of you (thanks Holly!!) it makes it a bit easier. 

Take care
M x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Evening all,

Starr's been banned from the PC    so promised i would post her news  
Of the 4 embies 2 have been put back today grade 3/4 but unfortunately none to freeze,

Starr - I know how disappointing it is to have no back up, but so hoping that you wont need it 
Take it easy, we will be sending positive vibes your way,  

Havent had chance to catch up   as per normal 
Anyway Love to all 

Looby xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick post as it is late, and have just in from work, and scan went well.  We have one little bean with one little heart beat!!!!

We have now been discharged from the fertility clinic and now back to the NHS but consultant will follow what goes on to make sure all is ok.

Right off to bed now as shattered,will try and scan the picture in sometime, but need to get DH to set up the scanner.

Take care

Moomin
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Moomin,thats fab news xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Moomin05 - That is fantastic news


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin,

Fab news on little bean and heartbeat hunny,thanks for the text!!

Starr-hope you are relaxing and looking after those precious embies sweetie

Kelly


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations Moomin - fab news   

Starr - all the very best for your 2ww         

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Hope all is well in your worlds!

Starr - wishing you all the very best for your 2ww!

Moomin - wonderful news on your scan. Wishing you all the best for the next 8 months!

Take care all

M x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

guys can you send out some       for Starr - just got a text from her to say she is in hosp with OHSS, and feeling really rough.

starr - hang on in there sweets, thinking of you        
kj xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr thinking of you, I know many people on here have gone on to have BFP after suffering OHSS hoping you are one of them


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - thinking of you Hun.  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Star - Sending the very best wishes and   thoughts for you. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Starr-sorry to hear your feeling rough sweetie,my thoughts are with you   thinking of you loads  

Moomin-bet your still grinning from ear to ear arent you   so happy for you 

Misky-how are you sweetie??having a nice weeekend??

Lilly-how are you hunny,read your post on the other thread that said you felt abit pants,hope your ok??

Struthie-          

Big love to all you other lovlies and hope your having a good weekend.

We are having a lazy sunday Michael is strangely motivated today,he is cleraing the shed out and its no little shed its a 22 footer   good luck to him eh?? Oliver is riding around on his bike and getting really mucky but thats half the fun,I am chilling listening to Jack Johnson .

Did some really strenous gardening yesterday in the hope of bringing af on and I have started spotting today            sounds wierd wanting it,but hopefully it will start fully v.soon and I can ger cracking 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Starr - hope you are feeling better soon        Thinking of you.

Kelly - hope AF shows & you can get going    

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kellydallard - Great news on the spotting  
You asked how I am....Well to be honest I still feel really down. I am still not sure why though. I feel bad saying that because there is so many people got huge and important issues going on which they are just getting on with and here is me, moaning on about ........well nothing in particular and everything in general 
Anyway, I am doing a   dance for you....


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Lily,

Thanks sweetie,think your af dance may be helping cos I am deffo getting pains now  You dont have to feel guilty for feeling like that god knows we have all been there,and I know what you mean about feeling daft cos there are people with bigger problems but your problems are just as valid hunny. Really hope that you start to perk up real soon  what are your plans for future tx at the mo?? Just tell me if I am being nosey    Big hugs to you sweetie     

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kellydallard - We are planning to have another IUI (had 5 failed IUI's & 1 IVF) just as soon as I feel I have lost enough weight to feel healthy. Then IVF again if this dose not work. It is a long story as to why we are going back to an IUI but hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Starr sending you lots of love sweetie, hope ur getting plenty of rest and are being well looked after. Am hoping you have got OHSS for all the good reasons xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jilly lovely I am fine now. The scan on Friday went very well, bubs is top of scale for size all of 2cm!!! Still feeling very tired but nausea has completely disappeared, just looking forward now to stopping cyclogest!!
Oh other sac is still there but looks like has collapsed so still looks like may bleed...............nothing yet though.
How u doing darling? Not too long til cons appt now, hope he agrees with whatever you want to do. Lots of love to you sweetie xxxxx

Back to work tomorrow


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Get well soon Starr xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Lily- Sounds like you have a good plan in mind then,really hoping that the next IUI does the trick hunny and that you dont have to have another attempt at ivf   

Shazia-so glad to hear bubs is well and that your morning sickness has gone,heres to a happy healthy pregnancy !!  

Jillypopsinfromtimetotime-how are you hunny??when is your appointment with cons??

Kelly x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls

Just to let you know scan went well on Friday, had approx 11 follies.

Booster tonight at 9pm. Tuesday egg collection 11am.

Moomin good news on your little bean.

Kelly hope AF arrives soon.  

Hi to everybody, have to run as got to watch Invasion.


Ali


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all

Just a quick post as I've got masses to get through today.

Back from granny sitting at long last and glad to be back to normal. Its great fun but oh so tiring. I was able to use FIL pc to log in but it was sooooo slow I gave up trying to post. 

Starr     Poor you! I hope you are starting to feel better sweetie.

Moomin - fab news  

Shazia -   looking good

Ali - great follie count. Good luck for ec tomorrow.

Struthie, Bobble and Misky -     I hope you are all resting and stress free. Good luck ladies    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr -         hope you feel much better soon. Take care & stay positive.
Moomin - Fantastic news    one little bean, one little heartbeat must have been fantastic to see. Take care sweets.
Kelly - Hope   shows up, being a little madam isn't she!
Shazia - Glad you're feeling better   & poor you going back to work   
Lilly - Sorry to hear you're feeling down   hope you're feeling a little better. We all have moments like that hun, & although your problems might seem minor compared to others, they are your problems & that makes them every bit as important.
Struthie/Misky/Bobbles - Hope you're coping ok ladies     
Ali - 11 follies is fab   wishing you all the best for ec tomorrow    
Jillycan'tdrinkpops - Hope you enjoyed your squash last night   & at least if it was too strong you could ask for it to be diluted down   
  to Doods, Sarah, Candy, Murtle & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just sending   to Starr - really hope you're feeling better soon. I'm hoping with all my  it's a good sign and sending you lots of sticky vibes....         

Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Congrats to Moomin & DH on the scan.... 

Well done on the follies Ali -     for EC!

 to Murtle - hope you're okay.

Kelly -       - AF dance for you... x

Lily - as Kelly says, your problems are no less valid than everyone else's. Hope you feel better soon & good luck with the IUI. 

Shazia - so glad all is well & you're feeling better... 

Jillypops  

Struthie, Bobble & Misky -       

 to Kim, Candy, Erica, Looby and all...

More      for Starr....

Love Molly
x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Starr - I am sorry to hear about your OHSS. I hope you recover soon but that it is an indicator of the result you want. 

Kelly - thank you for asking. I had a quite weekend ans DH was away snowboarding. It was nice, started watching desperate housewife's which I have never watched before. I hope that AF is on her way for you so you can crack on. Its tiring waiting....

Lilly - I am sorry you are feeling down. I hope that things start to look brighter soon and that the IUI works well for you. 

Ali - all the very best for egg collection!!

I have to say that watching the commonwealth games and yelling at the tele is not good for stress levels. Oh well, back to work tomorrow. 

Take the very best of care
M x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Anyone heard how Starr is? Get well soon honey 

Murtle - lovely to see you back.

I'm going for a blood test at 9am on Thursday!


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moomin - that is just the loveliest news. Congratulations and all the best for the coming months. You did it girl!!    

Starr - sorry you are feeling poorly lovey. Really hope that you feel better soon xxx
  

Love to everyone else.

Jules
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Struthie-good luck for blood test hunny     Starr should be home today but apparently her tum is still swollen  

Well busy bee this week,even though I have not done much today  Olivers b'day is on Weds  Cant believe he will be 5  

Guess what ?? AF is in town  so as long as its nearly over by Fri I will be going for a scan and can hopefully start stimming  so thanks for all the af dances you guys   

Big hugs to all  


Kelly x
Misky-oooh I love desperate housewives  Glad you had a nice weekend


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello my lovelies,

Kelly ~ so glad to hear that AF has arrived. Hope all goes well on Friday and you can start stimming hon    .

Moomin ~ So glad that the scan went well hon   .

Shazia ~ Glad your scan went well too hon  

Starr ~ Hope you are feeling better hon    

Struthie ~ Less than 4 days to go now. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you hon.    


Lots of     to Bobble and Misky too.

Erica ~ How are you hon? Hope you are feeling better and coping ok with the sausage famine.  

Big   to Holly, Molly, Murtle, Petal, Jules, Julie, Lilly, Jilly, Petal, Catwoman, KJ, Sarah and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Doods,

Thanks hunny,so glad I am finally moving in the right direction again  how are you hunny,everything going ok??

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - Glad   has finally shown her face.   for appt Friday, hope you get the go ahead.
Doods - I'm fine thanks hun. Quarter of my way through my sausage famine  not that I'm counting or anything   How are you feeling, you didn't say naughty girl!
Starr - Still thinking of you      hope you're ok.

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Thank you all for your kind words. I know we all get like this from time to time and it can't really be helped. It is great to know where to come for some support though  

Star – Thinking of you and hoping you are OK  

Shazia – Great news from your scan    I am glad your sickness has stopped!

Aliso 1 – Great news on your follies and good luck for e/c tomorrow  

Murtle -  Welcome back  

Struthie – How are you feeling? Not long to go now  

Kellydallard – Great news on your visitor!!!!!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Lily - extra big   tp you my sweet. So sorry that you are feeling down at the moment. I understand how hard it can be when you are inbetween Tx. I hope you start to feel better soon.  

Kelly -     Hooray for AF!!!!!!

Starr - I hope all is well    

Well done at the races Molly. Let's hope your lucky streak continues  

Holly -   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all   
Blimey it's soooooooooooooo quiet on here   Hope you are all ok.
Lilly -   Good to hear that you are feeling better.
Starr - Hope you are feeling better & resting up   
Struthie -      for Thursday.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr is coming home today


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kj - Thanks for keeping us up-to-date    
Starr - Great news that you are home today   get plenty of rest, thinking of you, take care sweets


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - Thanks for the update!!

Starr - Glad you are coming home, just make sure that you take good care of yourself and your little embies


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks KJ  

Great news Starr. Make sure you get plenty of rest. Make the most of dh running around after you   Sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

This is just a quickie for starr  

So glad your going home sweetie,rest up hunny,we are all thinking of you 

Kelly x


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luck Ruth for thurs....thinking of you..... thanks for posting my photos of the boys xx

Bobble.where are you how are you doing? xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

You are welcome Jayne,they are beautiful!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Jayne

I had a quick peak at them last night. They are gorgeous. You lucky thing.

How are things going - bet you're knackered!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52268.new.html#new


----------

